# Space Opera recommendations



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Space Opera is one of my favorite sub-genres of Sci-Fi/Fantasy. I don't care so much about the *details* of technology in the future, so I don't read that much strict sci-fi, but I like reading about future Earth and/or Earth-like worlds (I prefer they be offshoots, whether or not Earth itself exists as such anymore). But mostly within that I like the travels from world to world, wars against other worlds -- whether other humans or other beings altogether....you know, Star Wars and Star Trek kinda stuff. It also doesn't have to be all space battles or even any battles, just plain ol' space travel and visiting other worlds and intrigue is fine. And I love series.

Here's some that I've read over the past few years:

Honor Harrington series
The Lost Fleet series (not yet the newer offshoots but I will eventually)
Lt. Leary series
A Galaxy Unknown series
Clone series
Orphan series
In Her Name series
Spinward Fringe series

I have a lot of the Vorkosigan books but haven't read them yet.


So...any recommendations?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Take a look at Nathan Lowell's Golden Age series -- Quarter Share, Half Share,  etc.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Tip; I think I have the first of those but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The Algebraist by Iain M. Banks - or just about anything else by him (with the M.)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just read one Heinlein's old juveniles, Starman Jones, that I had somehow missed that was surprisingly good if a little dated
http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1471-starman-jones.aspx

If you can find them, some of my favorite Space Opera was the The Helmsman series

They are classics, but ridiculously priced everywhere I've looked.

Also out of print but a guilty favorite of mine was Starwolves, by Thorarrin Gunnarson
http://www.amazon.com/The-Starwolves-Thorarinn-Gunnarsson/dp/0445210400/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350597543&sr=8-1&keywords=starwolves
I need to see if I still have that old copy somewhere.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Elizabeth Moon Is consistently entertaining, particularly the Serrano Legacy series starting with this book (originally three separate novels):

http://www.baenebooks.com/p-205-heris-serrano.aspx

Which is available from Baen, but not apparently from Amazon.

A second series by Moon, Vatta's War, does seem to be available on Kindle, and is also good, though I liked Serrano better.

A. Bertram Chandler was a Merchant Marine Captain from Australia, and his stories show it. I love his John Grimes series, his other work not so much. The Grimes series isn't on Kindle, but is available from Baen. They follow the career of John Grimes, graduate of the Terran Space Academy through his career from the first book, when the newly-graduated Grimes is a passenger on a civilian liner heading to his first assignment , through being court martialed and finding a new career in a different space navy. Available from Baen here:

http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1415-first-command.aspx

The above is where I'd start, though it is not the first chronologically in the series. Grimes is much more human, with human foibles, than many space opera heroes, notably the Practically Perfect in Every Way Honor Harrington. I like him better for it. His series has an occasional space battle, but tends more towards Star Trekkish stories of exploration, and especially finding and interacting with Lost Colonies, worlds settled by humans who lost the ability for space travel.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Todd Hunter calls his work space opera. I like his Aston West stories, and we do live in the same neck of the woods. Find his work here: http://www.amazon.com/T.-M.-Hunter/e/B003DXF6D2/


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you like the military-oriented space operas, there's always David Drake's "Hammer's Slammers" books (do not appear to be enKindled), and Gordon R. Dickson's "Dorsai" books.

I just recently finished Peter Hamilton's _Pandora's Star_ which I though was quite good, though it might be a bit of a mash-up between space opera and political/crime thriller. It's the first in his "Commonwealth" series, and be warned it ends in a cliff-hanger, so you'll definitely want to read at least the 2nd book if you like it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad, I think I've heard of The Helmsman, but never read it. I'll keep an eye out.

Claw, I like some of Moon's work (such as the Paksenarrion (sp?) and related series, and her books with Anne McCaffrey), but I read the first Serrano trilogy and just didn't like it much. I do have the first of Vatta's War and just re-sent that to my KPW so I can read it.

And I do have the first 6 or 7 of the Grimes series, I got them awhile back in a package deal from Baen. Haven't read them yet though, but I'll be sure to move them up in the queue as well. I remember them sounding good when I got them but I think I got distracted after I originally bought them and forgot (I was probably on a buying binge ).  (I know Honor Harrington can seem a bit much to people, but I still like her. The lead in the "A Galaxy Unknown" series is a lot the same, she starts out by being marooned in a stasis pod for 11 years just six months out of the academy, and then after unexpected rescue everything just turns golden for her even through her trials and tribulations...but she's still a lot of fun.)

Robert, I hadn't heard of Todd Hunter at all, I'll check him out.

NogDog, I haven't tried the Hammer's Slammer books, I think because I started running through his Leary books first since it's still an active series. But yes, I should go back and read those. I bet Baen has them. I'm vaguely familiar with Dickson's name, thanks for the reccy on the series. And I think I remember seeing Pandora's Star but not buying it...I couldn't tell you why now, though. I'll look at it again.

Thanks so far folks, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

I would suggest you stay away from Nathan Lowell's Golden Age series. I don't think you'd like it. It's nothing like space opera.

I do suggest you check out Kevin J. Anderson's Saga of the Seven Suns series. I think you'd really enjoy that series. Like all series, the first book is a little slow, but it does pick up towards the end and the series goes even faster from there when all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Marc Johnson said:


> I would suggest you stay away from Nathan Lowell's Golden Age series. I don't think you'd like it. It's nothing like space opera.
> 
> I do suggest you check out Kevin J. Anderson's Saga of the Seven Suns series. I think you'd really enjoy that series. Like all series, the first book is a little slow, but it does pick up towards the end and the series goes even faster from there when all hell breaks loose.


The OP did mention liking the space travel part and not just battles and I really liked Nathan Lowell's books for the laid back "life in space" feel.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the audiobook but haven't listened yet, but my friend, who is knowledgeable about these things, is a big fan of _Light _by M. John Harrison.

It's space opera and more. The audio is "presented" by Neil Gaiman, who is also a fan of the novel.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't read a lot of space opera, but I did enjoy Mark Van Name's first book in his series (the second, not so much.  I thought it a bit overly convoluted and the female in that book drove me nuts.)  One Jump Ahead is the first.  He's a Baen author so I think you have to buy the Kindle version directly from Baen.

Let's see.  John Scalzi's "Old Man's War" was quite good. I enjoyed it.  

Both authors have a very accessible writing style--focus is on the adventure and the characters.  Or so I think!

I've read Honor Harrington (the first few) and those are really good.  I also liked Elizabeth Moon's work--someone already suggested her.  Some of hers were VERY VERY good and at least one was a "meh."  But definitely worth looking at!


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Alastair Reynolds' "Revelation Space" series. Jaw dropping.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I enjoyed the _Spinward Fringe_ series by indie author Randolph Lalonde. Below is a link to the first book.


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

Considering my username, I suppose I really ought to mention Doc Smith's seven volume space opera that begins with Triplanetary and finishes with Masters of the Vortex. All are available on Kindle.

I have to say that they are very seriously dated - to modern eyes they creak and groan badly, and the female characters are one dimensional. Actually, so are the male characters, but it's more obvious with the women. But the novels are fun, fast-moving and have a grand scale and scope, and deal with vast concepts and galaxy-spanning conflicts. Just don't think about the science too hard...


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> Also out of print but a guilty favorite of mine was Starwolves, by Thorarrin Gunnarson
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Starwolves-Thorarinn-Gunnarsson/dp/0445210400/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350597543&sr=8-1&keywords=starwolves


You should feel guilty, I have the series and ... yes it is a fun read.

Besides Honor Harrington David Weber also has some great Space Opera reads in Dahak Series (Empire from the Ashes) and Starfire series (On Death Ground, Shiva Option, ...). In fact just go to Baen's Fifth Imperium and download the At All Cost CD which has much of David Weber's works.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Timothy Zahn's "Icarus Hunt" is really good.

Also, I'm reading "Leviathan Wakes" by James S.A. Corey, and I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I enjoyed reading Alex J. Cavanaugh's _CassaStar_. It's very reader friendly who wants space opera but not all the tech stuff of hard sci-fi.


----------



## rejrej1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Peter Hamilton's "The Night's Dawn Trilogy" was pretty good. It combined Horror with space opera.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Reality-Dysfunction-Nights-Dawn/dp/0316021806/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351996448&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Night%27s+Dawn+Trilogy


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

And if you like the older stuff, it's worth your while to check out Edmond Hamilton -- if memory serves, he was known in the pulp days as "World Wrecker."  Some of his work's on Kindle, but not all.  When I was in high school in the 60s, Ace Books issued printings of a few of his titles, and I recall OUTSIDE THE UNIVERSE and CRASHING SUNS as being a lot of fun.

Hamilton's work wasn't confined to space opera -- check out a short sf story of his called "What's It Like Out There?" for an example of Hamilton at his serious best.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading the new Vorkosigan book by Bujold now. http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1698-captain-vorpatrils-alliance.aspx

It is really fun, it may be my favorite even though Miles is barely in it. It centers on cousin Ivan Vorpatril and is very funny.

His new Non-Barrayaran love interest keeps an internal monologue trying to keep track of all the Vors she meets. Miles is the "The Coz", Emperor Gregor is "The Gregor", etc. This kept cracking me up more than it should, especially because the book has been so good I have been up late at night reading. The Wife gives me The Look when I wake her up laughing.

I was doubtful about it not centering around Miles, but it has been really working so far at the 50% mark.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the continued recommendations, everyone, and thanks for letting me know how you like the latest Vorkosigan, Chad. I just started reading those (I have all but the last 2) a few days ago, and have read the first 5 - that is, based on the author's recommended chronological action order, not written order.

So far I'm liking them but not loving them, but I've only read one full novel and one short story that really has Miles in it. I'm hoping they'll pick up once they center on Miles (though I did enjoy the ones with the parents). I guess my difference between "like not love" is that I enjoy them okay but I don't see myself re-reading them, which I do with books I love. And considering all the hoopla, I was maybe expecting...more. But I like them enough to keep going.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Asimov's Foundation series is amazing. I've never read any scif that comes close to what he did with that series.


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

Check out Keith Laumer. Not many of his titles are on Kindle yet, however.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

brianjanuary said:


> Check out Keith Laumer. Not many of his titles are on Kindle yet, however.


Some are available through Baen ebooks.

http://www.baenebooks.com/s-70-keith-laumer.aspx

Retief is a blast though not exactly space opera. The Glory Game is excellent and definitely space opera, but not available in ebook to my knowledge.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd like to recommend a book i just finished reading:

Only Human by Chris Reher. Chris is a kindleboards member and I came across her book through the kindleboards. 


I greatly enjoyed it. Its full of great science-fiction goodness, space travel, new worlds, great characters and really well written fight scenes. The pace is nice and steady too.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm about halfway through this book and so far it is very good space opera


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm reading Ringworld by Larry Niven right now.

It's not what I expected, but very enjoyable and amazing worlds etc.
The actual 'Ringworld' was the inspiration behind the similar world in the Halo game series.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Asimov's Foundation series is amazing. I've never read any scif that comes close to what he did with that series.


Really? I never considered that space opera.

(nor any good lol).


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Absolutely go get the first 3 of the Foundation Series.  Outstanding stuff, then if you like the originals, there are several add-ons and I believe, one prequel.
Also, Dune


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gljones said:


> Absolutely go get the first 3 of the Foundation Series. Outstanding stuff, then if you like the originals, there are several add-ons and I believe, one prequel.
> Also, Dune


I think what she meant was they were science fiction and good, but not what most would consider Space Opera. It's that vague, I know it when I see it kinda problem.

Asimov and Clarke would not usually make my space opera list, though I love them I consider them "regular sci-fi", vs "hard SF" or "big idea/big dumb object" or "space opera" subcategories


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked the Stranger saga....never got into Foreigner despite the fact that I love Cherryh's Merchanter books
Now those are good space opera....Downbelow Station, Merchanter's luck, Chanur's saga


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Steph H said:


> Space Opera is one of my favorite sub-genres of Sci-Fi/Fantasy. I don't care so much about the *details* of technology in the future, so I don't read that much strict sci-fi, but I like reading about future Earth and/or Earth-like worlds (I prefer they be offshoots, whether or not Earth itself exists as such anymore). But mostly within that I like the travels from world to world, wars against other worlds -- whether other humans or other beings altogether....you know, Star Wars and Star Trek kinda stuff. It also doesn't have to be all space battles or even any battles, just plain ol' space travel and visiting other worlds and intrigue is fine. And I love series.
> 
> Here's some that I've read over the past few years:
> 
> ...


If classic Space Opera interests you, then may I suggest E.E. "Doc" Smith's _Lensman Series._

Edgar Rice Burrough's _Barsoom Series_ is also an excellent space opera of the classic age of SF.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

_Earthblood_ by Keith Laumer and Rosel George Brown. My all-time fav space opera.

In a newer vein. You might try _Old Man's War_ by John Scalzi. Terrific book, and I loved the follow-on books, as well.


----------



## DCBourone (Sep 10, 2012)

Came to a dead stop with Ian Banks "Culture" series.
Definitely in the realm where expanded super-technologies,
faster than light travel, materials science, etc. function
as magic, but the constraints of these technologies
are carefully described, and still have limits.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> Merchanter's luck


GASP I can't believe I forgot that one. I *love* this book.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> GASP I can't believe I forgot that one. I *love* this book.


you can get a lot of her books as inexpensive ebooks at her site Closed Circle...not sure if Merchanter's Luck is one of those

Heavy Time and Hellburner is those.....
http://www.closed-circle.net/c-j-cherryhs-belt-miner-books/#belt


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Merchanter's Luck is still in bookstores (it's been bundled), so I doubt she's gotten her rights back to self-pub it yet. That's probably my favourite Cherry(j) book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Asimov's Foundation series is amazing. I've never read any scif that comes close to what he did with that series.


Glad that someone finally mentioned this one. Asimov at his best (not always the case) is great.


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Tony Richards said:


> Glad that someone finally mentioned this one. Asimov at his best (not always the case) is great.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression that Foundation was "hard SF" and not Space Opera.
Space Opera was once used as a pejorative term for SF that was akin to Star Wars, rather than say Asimov's "The Gods Themselves" (which I like better than Foundation).


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't consider Foundation Space Opera, nor is it something I'd recommend to someone who was looking for Space Opera.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Asimov's Foundation series is amazing. I've never read any scif that comes close to what he did with that series.


Agree completely about The Foundation series - especially the original trilogy.

For a good standalone by another author, try John Stith's Redshift Rendezvous


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I don't consider Foundation Space Opera, nor is it something I'd recommend to someone who was looking for Space Opera.


See that was my thought as well.
Since the OP was asking for Space Opera recommendations I instantly thought of the various Star Wars novels, Lensman, Dune, and the Barsoom series.
Foundation is more akin to Clarke's 2001, or van Vogt's "Voyage of the Space Beagle" as those are hard-SF (van Vogt's was in its day). 
I would think that someone who wants a good Space Opera isn't likely to come away from Foundation very pleased.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Kodai Okuda said:


> Foundation is more akin to Clarke's 2001, or van Vogt's "Voyage of the Space Beagle" as those are hard-SF (van Vogt's was in its day).
> I would think that someone who wants a good Space Opera isn't likely to come away from Foundation very pleased.


People may differ as to what is "space opera," but Foundation has little in common with the Clarke and van Vogt novels you mention. There's no "hard-sf" at all in the Foundation stories.


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

PaulLev said:


> People may differ as to what is "space opera," but Foundation has little in common with the Clarke and van Vogt novels you mention. There's no "hard-sf" at all in the Foundation stories.


Wow! 
I don't think I've ever seen anyone say that before.
I'm not saying its a bad thing, or that you're wrong, I'm just a bit surprised.

For decades I've seen it listed as "Hard-SF".
Heck I purchased it because it was raved about as one of the best Hard-SF novels ever written.
So your statement is a welcome deviation from what I normally have seen the trilogy portrayed as.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Kodai Okuda said:


> Wow!
> I don't think I've ever seen anyone say that before.
> I'm not saying its a bad thing, or that you're wrong, I'm just a bit surprised.
> 
> ...


I'm rather strongly in your camp on this one.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Kodai Okuda said:


> Wow!
> I don't think I've ever seen anyone say that before.
> I'm not saying its a bad thing, or that you're wrong, I'm just a bit surprised.
> 
> ...


There's little hard science in the Foundation series - it's really philosophic science fiction, in the tradition of La Place and de la Mettrie. It's indeed one of the best science fiction series ever written - in fact, I would say _the_ best - but it has little in common with the hard science fiction of say, Hal Clement. If you'd like to listen to a podcast about this, check out http://traffic.libsyn.com/paullev/LOLT-60-FoundationDune.mp3


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'm rather strongly in your camp on this one.


Thank you Krista.


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

PaulLev said:


> There's little hard science in the Foundation series - it's really philosophic science fiction, in the tradition of La Place and de la Mettrie. It's indeed one of the best science fiction series ever written - in fact, I would say _the_ best - but it has little in common with the hard science fiction of say, Hal Clement. If you'd like to listen to a podcast about this, check out http://traffic.libsyn.com/paullev/LOLT-60-FoundationDune.mp3


Thank you very much for sharing that podcast with me PaulLev.
I found it quite interesting in how you explain the philosophical methodology behind both Foundation and Dune in so far as the ability to tell the future is concerned.
I've read Frank Herbert's series and loved it.
However, I'm sorry to say that I don't have much love for Foundation.
While I am a huge fan of Asimov's other works, the serial nature of Foundation didn't flow well for me when I read it (which was 20 years ago mind you).
Thus I didn't care for the trilogy as much as other SF.
I attribute this to me being a child of the late 1970s/early 80s when Star Wars was all the rage, and SF took on a less serious, more Space Opera-esc flare. 
Full disclosure, I'm a military SF geek from Hades, and a science fiction junkie in general.
Guess you could say I like most all of it, from the more serious stories like Clarke's _Rendezvous with Rama_ to the really cheesy stuff like _SPACE: 1999_ (I know it was bad, but in a Doctor Who kind of way which made it fun). 

Overall I view Science Fiction the same way that Professor James Gunn viewed it: as an idea machine.
While Space Opera, to me is more of a play and/or opera set in the future and/or space with little or no science explained within in it.
A good example of this would be the _Force_ from Star Wars, as contrasted with say the Mentat abilities from Dune.
One is not explained as anything other than an energy that flows "through us, around us, and binds us together" (Obi Wan Kanobi, ep 4), while the other is explained by Frank Herbert in great detail.
So for the sake of our discussion here, would it be correct to say that Foundation does explain the mathematical function (and ultimate problems) with Hari Seldon's Psychohistory in at least a pseudo-scientific manner since game theory does actually exist and is beinig used to predict outcomes for select situations and sectors of society (like economics for example). 
Game theory, like Psychohistory, is plagued with many problems involving the praxeology involved in these attempts at predicting future outcomes.
Whereas in a Space Opera we expect to see lab-coated wizards performing amazing feats, in hard-SF we can expect to see what Clarke observed in his so called third law as "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." In SF that would have to be a civilization on the order of a Kardashev Type-III, Michio Kaku Type-IV, or John D. Barrow Type-Omega civilization. I believe Frank Herbert's human Empire qualifies as at least a Kardashev Type-III, if not a Michio Kaku Type-IV.

Therefore, with regard to Foundation, if not a "hard" SF, then would it be correct to suggest that it is a "soft" science fiction story?
Just a thought, a long winded one I admit, but still perhaps something to consider?


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Actually, I agree with almost all of your perceptive post, Kodai.  The only part I don't agree with is I love the Foundation trilogy - I've read it and loved it three times in my life - but that's just a question of personal taste.

But I agree that the psychohistory in Foundation would be better termed soft than hard science fiction.

Back to the soap opera designation, though:  the crucial scenes in the Foundation trilogy, such as the Mule's ships attacking the First Foundation planet while the First Foundationers are watching Hari Seldon's incorrect analysis on hologram, or the scene in which the Second Foundation speaker finally gets the better of the Mule, are so high in melodrama and tension that they strike me as soap opera, par excellence.


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

PaulLev said:


> Actually, I agree with almost all of your perceptive post, Kodai. The only part I don't agree with is I love the Foundation trilogy - I've read it and loved it three times in my life - but that's just a question of personal taste.
> 
> But I agree that the psychohistory in Foundation would be better termed soft than hard science fiction.
> 
> Back to the soap opera designation, though: the crucial scenes in the Foundation trilogy, such as the Mule's ships attacking the First Foundation planet while the First Foundationers are watching Hari Seldon's incorrect analysis on hologram, or the scene in which the Second Foundation speaker finally gets the better of the Mule, are so high in melodrama and tension that they strike me as soap opera, par excellence.


I understand your love for Asimov's Foundation, it's how I feel about science fiction overall.
I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks all for the continued suggestions of space opera books, it's appreciated!    While I like sci-fi as well, sometimes, space opera is more fun to me and that's why I limited the request to that sub-genre for this particular thread; I know there were other threads (before I originally posted) that covered sci-fi and/or fantasy so didn't want to re-tread the waters.


----------

